# Punk Movie Section?



## dprogram (Feb 18, 2012)

If I missed this shoot me. Is there an area for movie ideas and suggestions? I freakin love movies and especially ones about music or the punk scene. I'm sure everyone has heard of or seen these but if you have suggestions add more and maybe a small description.

The Obvious:
Sid and Nancy
Romper Stomper
SLC Punk

Brothers of the Head (saw this Mockumentary about Cojoined twins who are in a punk band tonight)
Hobo with a Shotgun (exploitation grindhouse style)


----------



## Drizzle (Feb 18, 2012)

Repo Man is a great older flick, Wassup Rockers by Larry Clark. I saw a decent documentary, think it was on netflix called Taqwacore, about punk and islam.


----------



## scales (Feb 18, 2012)

"class of 1984 " by mark L Lestor i saw these a long time ago when i was young but i think it was about some nazi punks
"suburbia" by penelope spheeris these is one is about real young punks that live together and steal food to get by it was really touching for me i really like these is one


----------



## Teko (Feb 18, 2012)

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/3507023
good seed ratio, 15 :1


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Feb 18, 2012)

i use demonoid and kickass torrents - kat.ph

i agree suburbia is a good punk film, not the subUrbia with giovanni ribisi.
and as you said sid and nancy and slc punk are great movies.
there is the anarchist cookbook, tank girl, detroit rock city, tapeheads, rock n roll high school, tromeo and juliet, hated: gg allin and the murder junkies, outsider, burst city, control, and 24 hour party people


----------



## wizehop (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## dprogram (Feb 18, 2012)

Got to see suburbia...can't believe I've never heard of it.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Feb 18, 2012)

Suburbia the first. The 80s one. 
Punk attitude 
Kill your idols
We jam econo
Anarchist cookbook(the movie)
Another state of mind,and I think there's a second all about youth brigade
The decline of western civilization 1 and3
Hated
And I saw one about the dead Kennedy's and jello Biafra, it had a shit ton of concert footage
,but the all I got for movies


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 18, 2012)

if anyone can find these movies online, we can start adding them to the videos section. i might have to create a category for it.


----------



## baconrind (Feb 18, 2012)

What to do incase of fire


----------



## RSTY802510 (Feb 18, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> if anyone can find these movies online, we can start adding them to the videos section. i might have to create a category for it.


I think they will have some of them in parts on YouTube


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 18, 2012)

baconrind said:


> What to do incase of fire


 
that's a great movie too!


----------



## wehavethemap (Feb 18, 2012)

91 the year punk broke, hosted by thurston moore


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 18, 2012)

Surprised no one mentioned 
Trainspotting
Don't be fooled though, this movie has nothing to do with trains. Also
Also for an old school hobo movie check out
Emperor of the North


----------



## REDRUM (Feb 18, 2012)

This Is England
One of my favorite movies.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Feb 18, 2012)

This is England is good. And so is the series thing they made, this is England 86 and this is England 88
Also the guy who made train spotting made another movie called acid house, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## exstinksean (Feb 20, 2012)

baconrind said:


> What to do incase of fire


 
i was just going to say this,most people have never heard of it,one of my favs for sure!


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Feb 20, 2012)

http://kat.ph/usearch/this is england/
http://kat.ph/usearch/trainspotting/

just use kickass torrents, they have quite a few of them... demonoid is good too


----------



## Arrozconfrijoles (Feb 20, 2012)

Let us not forgot Diane Lane in Ladies and Gentlemen, The Fabulous Stains


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 21, 2012)

Emperor of the North should be required watching for all oogles.

cxr - you could have been a high class bum, kid.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 22, 2012)

over the edge. nobody ever mentions it but its totally punk as fuck.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 27, 2012)

Just remembered this one with Samuel L. Jackson as a homeless man living in a cave.

The Caveman's Valentine


----------



## Fungus (Feb 28, 2012)

Repo


Drizzle said:


> Repo Man is a great older flick, Wassup Rockers by Larry Clark. I saw a decent documentary, think it was on netflix called Taqwacore, about punk and islam.


Repo Man is the BOMB. SLC PUNK sucks.


----------



## DregeDE (Feb 28, 2012)

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> Emperor of the North


 


CXR1037 said:


> Emperor of the North should be required watching for all oogles.
> 
> cxr - you could have been a high class bum, kid.


 
Good call Neo, I didn't know you sknew shit about Hoboing  4sure CXR thats what I tell the wannabees watch and Don't attempt possumbelly and don't be ol' cigarette - Alwase wanted to throw someone off a train, I saw this movie when I was about 6 years old, watching the old tramps jump on and off the freights out my bedroom window in georgetown/southpark seattle.


----------



## Barf (Sep 13, 2019)

...bump...

Sshheeiitt, I'm surprised at the amount of music documentaries Amazon has. I've learned a lot and really expanded my mind.

I watched a good one yesterday called _*Looking For Johnny *_about the Johnny Thunders.

*Closer* - the origins of joy division(not a documentary but it does do a good job at capturing Curtis's pain)

Fun fact about Sid and Nancy - Gary Oldman didn't care for punk music but took the job for the loot. He lost so much weight in preparation for being Sid that he had to be hospitalized. Johnny Rotten thought the movie was rubbish

I've always thought juggalos were fuckin stoopid and watching 10 minutes of a 2 hour documentary about insane clowns and their posse proved my theory to be correct.

..... and magnets, how do they work?

So without further adieu

Here is a documentary about one of Philly's finest punk bands(havent seen these cats since '12)

If they are even still around

Bucket Flush


----------



## Mongo (Sep 13, 2019)

Bomb city- based on real people


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Nov 24, 2019)

Man, the Class of Nuke Em High series by Troma films is pretty rad.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Nov 24, 2019)

Also, anyone seen "boxcar bertha" its an old timey movie, but cool.


----------

